# Foul smelling stool/gas after laxative episode? What's your opinion?



## iPodClassic (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi all, I hope I'm able to get some insights on this. About 9 months ago, I was very constipated, and after 9 days of not going to the toilet, I had no better idea than to take laxatives (very stupid, I know). This has caused me strong pain, to the point that I almost passed out, and had to call an ambulance. After having a bowel movement, the paramedics arrived and said my pressure was extremely low, but that's about it.

After that, the following days I experienced weight loss of around 5 to 10 kilos, and ever since then, my gas and stools smell bad, not diarrhea bad but they smell 'different' to what I'm used to. My poop never smelt bad so I can tell the difference. Also my immune system seems to suck now, as I get sick very easily and my lymphocite count is always low, sometimes goes up but then back to low. Doctor says it's stress and prescribed antidepressants.

Had a CBC and abdominal ecography and CT scan with contrast, all came back normal.

I also forgot to say that my BP goes very low before or after some bowel movements, which I never experienced before the laxatives.

Could it be bacteria/ an infection causing this? Did I hurt my intestines that bad to cause a malfunction?

Dr explained me that having a 'plug' in my colon, caused the fecal matter to liquefy up in the intestines, but never get to go out, so it was pushing and pushing and that caused an inflammation.

But I don't understand why I am still suffering effects of this. Can anyone help?

Thanks.


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

iPodClassic said:


> Hi all, I hope I'm able to get some insights on this. About 9 months ago, I was very constipated, and after 9 days of not going to the toilet, I had no better idea than to take laxatives (very stupid, I know). This has caused me strong pain, to the point that I almost passed out, and had to call an ambulance. After having a bowel movement, the paramedics arrived and said my pressure was extremely low, but that's about it.
> 
> After that, the following days I experienced weight loss of around 5 to 10 kilos, and ever since then, my gas and stools smell bad, not diarrhea bad but they smell 'different' to what I'm used to. My poop never smelt bad so I can tell the difference. Also my immune system seems to suck now, as I get sick very easily and my lymphocite count is always low, sometimes goes up but then back to low. Doctor says it's stress and prescribed antidepressants.
> 
> ...


After 9 days of not having a BM, I'd be stressed too, but I doubt if an antidepressant would be called for. Maybe temporarily. The gut does produce a large amount of serotonin, actually most of the body's supply is made in the gut, so it's not completely out of line to take an antidepressant for a few months. Did he say it was temporary?

In my experience, inflammation in the bowels is never "just inflammation" but caused by something like germs that shouldn't be there, or a disease process like Celiac or Crohn's, or even Colitis. This "plug with liquid behind it" situation sounds like a classic overgrowth problem. You keep ingesting things that feed the germs, but the food never leaves, the germs keep on growing instead of exiting nicely.

There is a stigma against using laxatives in "Western" society. It's what young girls do if they want to keep thin. It's nearly as bad as anorexia. But people with diarrhea don't have any problems taking Immodium, even every day. After all, they need it. And Immodium is an opiate, at least officially, it doesn't make you "high" but it is still classified as such.

So my advice is, get one each of every laxative you can get your hands on, and try them all, once a week, even in combinations if necessary. Find something that works and stick with it. Don't ignore the warnings, but keep in mind the social stigma and how it might be affecting the wording of the warnings. After all, you need it. Do what you need to do.

Personally, I take a laxative once a week, whether I need it or not, and clear myself out. I have in the past also used Miralax (PEG 3350), but it wasn't as reliable and I'd rather give my body a chance at natural behavior during the rest of the week. YMMV


----------



## iPodClassic (Aug 8, 2014)

Nojokeibs said:


> After 9 days of not having a BM, I'd be stressed too, but I doubt if an antidepressant would be called for. Maybe temporarily. The gut does produce a large amount of serotonin, actually most of the body's supply is made in the gut, so it's not completely out of line to take an antidepressant for a few months. Did he say it was temporary?
> 
> In my experience, inflammation in the bowels is never "just inflammation" but caused by something like germs that shouldn't be there, or a disease process like Celiac or Crohn's, or even Colitis. This "plug with liquid behind it" situation sounds like a classic overgrowth problem. You keep ingesting things that feed the germs, but the food never leaves, the germs keep on growing instead of exiting nicely.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for your reply.

But wouldn't using too much laxatives cause your bowels to become lazy? One can't live with laxatives all the time.

Also, in these last days I've been experiencing long bouts of painless spasms on my lower abdomen area, could this also be caused by bacteria?

I don't think I'll try laxatives as my Bms are now normal, they just smell a lot.


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

iPodClassic said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply.
> 
> But wouldn't using too much laxatives cause your bowels to become lazy? One can't live with laxatives all the time.
> 
> ...


Everyone should do what they think is right. In my opinion, using laxatives is no worse than using Immodium. But your body is your your own to do with as you wish.

Glad to hear you're feeling better.


----------

